# Installing Free BSD on HP DV-5 series Laptop



## ashvinsivram (May 1, 2009)

Hi All,

Did anybody sucessfully installed FreeBSD in HP DV5-1120 or any DV5-series? 


DV-5 1120TX Quickspecs:

http://www.bhukania.in/sitebcx/_files/File/HP PAVILION dv5-1120TX QSPECS.doc


----------



## nikobordx (May 1, 2009)

Hi,

You can try a livefs cd of FreeBSd before trying to install.

FreeBSD 7.2:

```
http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/i386/7.2-RELENG_7_2-20090501-JPSNAP/cdrom/7.2-RELENG_7_2-20090501-JPSNAP-i386-livefs.iso
```

FreeBSD 8-Current:

```
http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/i386/8.0-HEAD-20090501-JPSNAP/cdrom/8.0-HEAD-20090501-JPSNAP-i386-livefs.iso
```

I see in the spec of your computer some hardware who does not working:
The wifi card (i know daniel working on it)
The camera
Tv tuner

Anyway, i have dv-7 serie and freebsd works very well !

Nicolas.


----------



## ashvinsivram (May 2, 2009)

> I see in the spec of your computer some hardware who does not working:
> The wifi card (i know daniel working on it)
> The camera
> Tv tuner
> ...



The Laptop is with Blue-ray ROM I am unable to install the OS.

Ashwin


----------



## nikobordx (May 3, 2009)

What will happen when you load freebsd ? (error messages, don't boot, etc...)


----------



## ashvinsivram (May 6, 2009)

It's strucks at the first screen (FreeBSD boot option screen) after selected 1 it's checking for the Optical Drive and standing there..


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2009)

Related to first issue on http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/errata.html ?


----------



## nikobordx (May 6, 2009)

Hi,

Strange because the kernel is loaded into memory at this time, no cdrom needed for detecting hardware, i think !!

No hardware is detected?

Nicolas.


----------

